# BBB X's 3.........



## chefrob (Feb 8, 2011)

i switched from HM cure to #1 ,and using dan McG's ratios i will see how i like the salt/sugar amounts.........besides, i can play with the flavors that i like.
 

brown sugar cure....








maple cure.........






and a southwestern chipotle cure..........i just made these chipotles (dried) about 2 wks ago, serranos and japs






/ message  sig

be back in a week or so.............  / message  sig


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2011)

Southwestern chipolte BBB sounds awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## miamirick (Feb 8, 2011)

how you gonna lead us on like that and then say i'll see you in a week?


----------



## meateater (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Rob, I'm curious as well. I just sliced up 7.5# of BBB tonight that I cured with Hi Mtn. mix just because I still have some. Looking to use cure #1 myself.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 8, 2011)

rick........i'm good like that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













mike......been wanting to make the switch for some time now.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Rob - Looking good - Looks like it might be time to make another trip to Phoenix


----------



## chefrob (Feb 8, 2011)

lol.........anytime gary, got yer chair reserved!


----------



## azkitch (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, Miami...He lords his grates over me all the time...My Brinkmann SnP lusts for Chefrob's grates...

I'm gonna have to get in on this buckboard bacon thing sweeping Chandler/Gilbert/Mesa, and bring it to Phoenix! Looking good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2011)

chefrob said:


> lol.........anytime gary, got yer chair reserved!




Gary will never learn, will he Zorro?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## arnie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like a great start can't wait to hear what you think of the differences between this and the Hi Mountain


----------



## chefrob (Feb 9, 2011)

azkitch said:


> Yeah, Miami...He lords his grates over me all the time...My Brinkmann SnP lusts for Chefrob's grates...
> 
> I'm gonna have to get in on this buckboard bacon thing sweeping Chandler/Gilbert/Mesa, and bring it to Phoenix! Looking good!




 hey dave, it's meatier, easier and cheaper than belly............you won't regret it!

Bear.........he ain't too bright!

Piney........i'm thinkin' it will be better than HM once i work out the salt/sugar levels to my taste. this run is a baseline and i will go from there if needed......can't wait for the fry test.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 18, 2011)

all cured and cool smoked for 8 hrs using 2 loads of hickory and maple in 2 diferent AMNS. i brought the internal temps up to 125ish and that seems to be where i like to bring my BBB, just before the fat starts to melt.

here is the maple.....



and the brown sugar cured........



and the southwest chipotle...........



all in all, i am quite pleased with the 3 products....here is what i think of them:

my least favorite is the maple....i'm just not a fan of sweet meats but this was not too sweet at all. don't get me wrong, i ate 4 slices this morning and thought it was pretty damn good. i am one of those who needs a separate plate for my sausage with my pancakes. some of you might want to double the amount of syrup listed on the bag.

the brown sugar cure was as close too bacon as bacon gets.......if you look at that particular but it has so much fat there are some slices in there that look exactly like belly! this bacon was not very sweet at all and i really liked smoke flavor that got through and i would not change the ratios at all. i will be making this one again for a more traditional profile.

the sw-chipotle was by far my favorite one. this is just plain snackin' stuff or on a blt or to ue the slightly spiced oil for morning potatoes. the spices were slight so you knew were still eating "bacon" and not some other smoked pork product treat. there was a nice blend of spices with not one single one standingout but a balanced blend defining a certain flavor profile with a little lingering heat on the finish. i personally would up the heat to move the sensation to the middle and through to the end.

all in all all 3 were a success and 2 i will do again. to those of you who have thought about moving to cure #1 for your bacon processing.....i highly recomend it. it was easy to measure, you can control your salt/sugar (i did not soak, just rinsed), play with flavor profiles and it is cheap!

thx for stoppin' by............


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 19, 2011)

Rob, That is some great looking BBB, I, like you, do not care for a sweet meat product but would not throw it out by any means, the brown sugar cured BBB looks great to me and I love hickory wood.  I use a lot of Hickory as I like something that is smoked to have just a little bit of bite to it.  Great looking BBB on all 3 slabs!  Keep up the good work!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## meateater (Feb 19, 2011)

That looks great, I thought I was looking at belly's there for a moment. Gonna have to try some heat on the next batch.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rob, congrats on a great thread, and thanks for sharing some good looking pics of some great bacon. It's all good my friend.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2011)

Rob, another great tutorial and pictures to slobber over. BBB is on my list. Darn, the list is getting long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, great tutorial and the SW sounds the best to me too. Love the heat!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 19, 2011)

OH man that's some great looking bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful Qview!!!

Oughta be a law against showing pictures like that !!

Awesome !

125˚ internal is about where my best belly bacon was pulled at too.

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2011)

*BTW: ChefRob (AKA "Jacques Duquesne"), You sliced that beautiful Bacon by hand again, didn't you?  *






Bear


----------



## malisaw (Feb 20, 2011)

I gotta quit looking at all these pictures of bacon - I'm starting to dream of quitting IT and becoming a pig farmer.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> *BTW: ChefRob (AKA "Jacques Duquesne"), You sliced that beautiful Bacon by hand again, didn't you?  *


but how could you recognize me with my mask on..........it must be my chisled guns!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL---You found him!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE bacon!!

Looks GREAT Rob!

OK Rob, How do you get such nice looking slabs?  I bone the shoulder and it looks nothing like yours.

Also, I trim most of the fat, probably too much.

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Feb 21, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I LOVE bacon!!
> 
> Looks GREAT Rob!
> 
> ...


todd, we are making bacon. why would you trim ANY fat.........silly rabbit!


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 18, 2013)

Reviving an old thread....simply because that BACON IS AMAZING looking. Also because I am in Arizona too!


----------

